
Mahalo Layoffs - rockstar9
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/jason-calacanis-mahalo-fires-a-third-of-its-u-s-staff
======
run4yourlives
_Mahalo isn't close to profitible despite a record 4.6 million uniques in
August -- because he wants the site's traffic to hit 10 million to 15 million
uniques before injecting ads._

I'm sorry but, WTF? Why? You've got a crowd of 4.6 million potential ad
clickers (even 1/2% is 23,000 clicks a month) and you're choosing not to bring
in cash?

I'm completely missing the logic here. Can somebody give a good reason why you
would use this approach?

